# Beefy right angle drill



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't have any pics but I use a Makita right angle drill. It has never given any problems and I have used it to saw alot of holes including up to 3-1/2".


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just storm into HD and demand, " Wheres the beef?"


----------



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Just storm into HD and demand, " Wheres the beef?"


Ill try that


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Right angle*

http://www.facebook.com/notes/lowe-...-reduction-angle-drill/268593926504668?ref=nf


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll tell you what, I bought and used the Milwaukee right angle and while using it smashed my hands more than once because it didn't have enough power to push through the wood when using a 4" holesaw. 

I recently used, and then bought a Milwaukee super hawg. That drill is a LOT easier to use as it has enough power to do the job. Can it hang up, yes. I don't think it is likely to do so however.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Millwaukee hole hawg or the basic right angle drills. The basic drill won't hurt you.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Super Hawg has a clutch on one of the speeds. I'm definetly wanting one. If you have a Hole Hawg with two speeds run it only on high as it will bind before racking you to badly. I HATE low geared drills.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

When you start doing lots of new homes this is a must have tool.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I’ve had the older Dewalt DW124 Joist and Stud drill for many years. It’s been very dependable and I think the only repair I have made to it was to replace the cord a couple of years back. The newer model is rated at 11.5 Amps verses 8 Amps for the older model I own.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=04DAP4CEYRTESRXQP8YQ


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> *When you start doing lots of new homes* this is a must have tool.



I hope and pray it never comes to that....

I have the corded Mil angle drill. I have used it maybe one time in the last 6 months. Cordless whenever possible for me....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The best yet in drilling, boss hawg


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I hope and pray it never comes to that....
> 
> I have the corded Mil angle drill. I have used it maybe one time in the last 6 months. Cordless whenever possible for me....


If i need to drill a lot of holes i will use this one in high gear only.

In low gear it will rip your arms off and it snaps drill bits..










if i just have a few holes to drill then this gets the job done..:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If it has 'some power', the it has the power to break your wrist.

I can't understand the fear people have of power tools. Learn to handle them correctly, get some muscles of your own, and get the job done. Tim Taylor wanted More Power, not Pink Power.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*drill*



Shockdoc said:


> The best yet in drilling, boss hawg


Boss Hogg Lou needs one of those..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JohnR said:


> I'll tell you what, I bought and used the Milwaukee right angle and while using it smashed my hands more than once because it didn't have enough power to push through the wood when using a 4" holesaw.
> 
> I recently used, and then bought a Milwaukee super hawg. That drill is a LOT easier to use as it has enough power to do the job. Can it hang up, yes. I don't think it is likely to do so however.


Let me get this straight, you couldn't hold the drill, it smashed your hand, because it didn't have enough power...right....


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> When you start doing lots of new homes this is a must have tool.


This one is better.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JohnR said:


> I'll tell you what, I bought and used the Milwaukee right angle and while using it smashed my hands more than once because it didn't have enough power to push through the wood when using a 4" holesaw.
> 
> I recently used, and then bought a Milwaukee super hawg. That drill is a LOT easier to use as it has enough power to do the job. Can it hang up, yes. I don't think it is likely to do so however.


The regular right angle drill is not the right tool for a large hole saw. I am not sure there is any high speed drill that is safe using those bits. I have used this one and it will throw you all over trying to use a hole saw unless you have that extra handle on it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a good one:


----------



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If it has 'some power', the it has the power to break your wrist.
> 
> I can't understand the fear people have of power tools. Learn to handle them correctly, get some muscles of your own, and get the job done. Tim Taylor wanted More Power, not Pink Power.


Lmao! I'm not scared. Just don't to have to hold on for dear life!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mikewardjr said:


> Lmao! I'm not scared. Just don't to have to hold on for dear life!!



So you want a Weinie drill.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So you want a Weinie drill.


Milwaukee M12 right angle drill, 50 batts and 10 spade bits haha


----------



## renosteinke (May 14, 2009)

Are you sure you want a drill?

DeWalt claims to have a model with a clutch that disengages when the bit binds.

Otherwise, if you're drilling wood, Milwaukee sells an impact driver that will power those self-feeding bits. Never have the thing twist away again!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

renosteinke said:


> ...Otherwise, if you're drilling wood, Milwaukee sells an impact driver that will power those self-feeding bits. Never have the thing twist away again!


 The proof is in the pudding, there's no excuse for me not to have one of these now:




-John


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nice tool. but you can buy 2 right angles for the price.


----------



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

Big John said:


> The proof is in the pudding, there's no excuse for me not to have one of these now:
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vhsLMLlY7U">YouTube Link</a>
> -John


I have noticed that when drilling multiple holes. Impact guns seem to overheat.


----------

